# Scary Movie 5 - Kino-Trailer jetzt ansehen!



## FlorianStangl (16. Februar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Scary Movie 5 - Kino-Trailer jetzt ansehen!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Scary Movie 5 - Kino-Trailer jetzt ansehen!


----------



## FraXerDS3 (16. Februar 2013)

LOL


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. Februar 2013)

Sieht ziemlich schlecht aus. Werd wohl trotzdem ins Kino gehn, wenn man vorher ein paar Bier getrunken hat kann man vllt sogar darüber lachen


----------



## Lordex (17. Februar 2013)

Neeeein bitte nicht, mit jedem Teil werden die Filme schlechter... Die ersten beiden Teile waren echt geil aber mit jedem weiteren wirds immer mehr zu Müll... Ich bin normalerweise jemand der auch über dem dümmsten Witz immer wieder lachen kann aber der Trailer hier hat mich völlig kalt gelassen.... nicht ma Ansatzweise witzig....


----------

